# New to forum snd chickens



## fyerfytr (May 11, 2013)

Hello all just a few weeks ago I bought 12 straight run barred rocks and now we ended up with 9 Roos and 3 hens. How soon before they start fighting? They are about a month old now. 
I really didn't think I'd end up with that many wow. Thanks! Mark.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Mark, and welcome!! Wow, hope you don't buy lottery tickets.  They may fight when they get mature, but those poor girls will get beaten up badly by all those roos trying to do the "deed"!


----------



## fyerfytr (May 11, 2013)

Thanks! ya I guess I'll give them away and only keep one roo and pick up a few more hens.


----------

